# Smart light



## DROPPINEM (Oct 5, 2009)

Well as most of you know i am new to  coonhuntin.Ordered my Garmin this morning..Now i need a good light.Was curious if anyone has seen the smart light in action and if they hold up etc....Or would i be better off putting another $150.00 with it and get a 21v k-lite.


----------



## tayjack87 (Oct 5, 2009)

i got your message man and yeah we will have to get up and go sometime. But right now i been real busy, but we'll get together sooner or later. And i dont guess i know what your talking about the "smart charger" so i cant give you an answer there. But i just received a moonshiner light today so i will be able to tell you pretty soon if there any good or not.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2009)

Get the new predator light..Then let me see how it works Have you saw it? Its supposed to be the future of coon huntin lights!!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 6, 2009)

I did all the research on both of these lights.  I ended up choosing the predator and its AWESOME!  Cost more but if I want a cord at all then I want my 21v belt light with dimmer switch and reostat on off switch.  Eyes reflect great with the predator and its all I need to coon hunt with.  I haven't hunted with the smartlight but it didn't offer anything to me that my belt lights don't already have.  There's a lot of good lights out now... Find one that best fits you and your needs.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 6, 2009)

tayjack87 said:


> i got your message man and yeah we will have to get up and go sometime. But right now i been real busy, but we'll get together sooner or later. And i dont guess i know what your talking about the "smart charger" so i cant give you an answer there. But i just received a moonshiner light today so i will be able to tell you pretty soon if there any good or not.



It is a bump cap with the battery,cord and head all attached to it.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 6, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Get the new predator light..Then let me see how it works Have you saw it? Its supposed to be the future of coon huntin lights!!!!





ryan_beasley said:


> I did all the research on both of these lights.  I ended up choosing the predator and its AWESOME!  Cost more but if I want a cord at all then I want my 21v belt light with dimmer switch and reostat on off switch.  Eyes reflect great with the predator and its all I need to coon hunt with.  I haven't hunted with the smartlight but it didn't offer anything to me that my belt lights don't already have.  There's a lot of good lights out now... Find one that best fits you and your needs.



I just dont want to spend $269.00 on something that has not been proven when i can spend $300.00 on a 21 volt k-lite and like you said have the rheostat switch....life is full of important decisions

How long have you had your predator Ryan?

The only complaint i have heard about the predator is that you have to cycle thru all of the settings to get the brightness......walk-low-high-off....Does that get on your nerves?...I have also heard that they have a real tight beam that is not adjustable.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 6, 2009)

I build my own. Build your own or let this guy build you one. Sam is a great person to help you.

http://www.nitehunters.com/superior_lites.htm


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought mine at autumn oaks and hunted 4 nights a week since then.  It doesn't bother me going through the settings bc I don't constantly play with it, but I don't see how it could be designed into reostat and be as good.  I worry more about the click switch going bad than anything.  The tight spot is also great for me.  It does have a area around it that has the flooded look but not much. Finding a coon isn't hard with it.  I agree its costly but I grab it everytime I hit the woods. (or night fishing).  I'll let ya know if anything happens to change my mind, but I keep it in my truck and took my 200 dollar streamlight out.  I like it that much.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 6, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> I bought mine at autumn oaks and hunted 4 nights a week since then.  It doesn't bother me going through the settings bc I don't constantly play with it, but I don't see how it could be designed into reostat and be as good.  I worry more about the click switch going bad than anything.  The tight spot is also great for me.  It does have a area around it that has the flooded look but not much. Finding a coon its hard with it.  I agree its costly but I grab it everytime I hit the woods. (or night fishing).  I'll let ya know if anything happens to change my mind, but I keep it in my truck and took my 200 dollar streamlight out.  I like it that much.



What do you mean that finding a coon is hard with it?  Thats the main task of a coon hunting light.  I'm interested in both lights but like someone else said, I'll wait til they are proven.  My main concern is being able to get it dim enough not to spook a coon into not looking.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't hard.  My bad.  BlackBerry spell checked it for me.  Fixing it now


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah I am getting the Garmin next paycheck. I also need another light. My 6v is doing its job, but need to retire it to backup. Anybody in Mid ga here?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 6, 2009)

tayjack87 said:


> i got your message man and yeah we will have to get up and go sometime. But right now i been real busy, but we'll get together sooner or later. And i dont guess i know what your talking about the "smart charger" so i cant give you an answer there. But i just received a moonshiner light today so i will be able to tell you pretty soon if there any good or not.



Did you buy it new or used?...LED?


----------



## tayjack87 (Oct 6, 2009)

new and no not the led. It charged up all last night so i will see how it is tonight. Im not going huntin but ill walk in the woods with it. It does have a led walk light though.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 6, 2009)

tayjack87 said:


> new and no not the led. It charged up all last night so i will see how it is tonight. Im not going huntin but ill walk in the woods with it. It does have a led walk light though.



Which voltage did you go with?I am probably going to end up going with a moonshiner over the k-lite.


----------



## tayjack87 (Oct 6, 2009)

21 volt


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 6, 2009)

Well this is starting to get expensive.I just ordered a 21v k-lite from Bruce Conkey.I decided if i was gonna spend 150 dollars why not spend 150 more and i can add an LED head in the future..

Between the Garmin and light my bank account is not looking pretty.Good thing the wife is in Panama City till Thursday..Maybe my bow will sell before then.if not


----------



## poolecw (Oct 6, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> Well this is starting to get expensive.I just ordered a 21v k-lite from Bruce Conkey.I decided if i was gonna spend 150 dollars why not spend 150 more and i can add an LED head in the future..
> 
> Between the Garmin and light my bank account is not looking pretty.Good thing the wife is in Panama City till Thursday..Maybe my bow will sell before then.if not




You are just getting started.....


----------



## tayjack87 (Oct 6, 2009)

what made you go with the k light. just curious?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 7, 2009)

I have heard good things about Bruce Conkey and would like to deal with someone that is known for doing good business.Plus it comes out to be about the same as a moonshiner because of the free shipping.....I hope it was a good call.Are k-lights pretty good lights?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 7, 2009)

I have never owned one but they usually get real good reviews.  Most all of the beltlights get good reviews and I hear k lights are good people to deal with.  Good luck with your light.  It should be around for a long time!


----------

